# Solved: Total Video Converter problem



## slavito007 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Hi. 
I've been having problems converting asf. files with Total Video Converter. When I add the file and select the output format (AVI for example) it freezes and no further action can be done. 
Has anyone had a similar problem? Or can you offer me another asf converter? (a free one of course )*


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How large is the file?


----------



## slavito007 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Well, it's 57mb. . I tried to record tv from the net and it saves the recorded stream as asf. I can play it only with VLC player and that's pretty much the problem 

I'm sure there is no internet activity because I have already downloaded the file (I think )*


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Check the file with Gspot and see what codec it uses. It may have the wrong file ending, or your system may not have the right codec for that format. If it only plays in one player, then it looks like the codec being used is not a system one, but only a VLC one.


----------



## slavito007 (Jul 21, 2007)

*I'm not suer where to look for that so here is a screen: 
http://i44.tinypic.com/2h2ifds.jpg

is it WMV2?

I'm sorry. The file is actually 46mb. *


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Seems to me if slavito007 is running Windows and it has Windows Media player, those ASF files should play since asf is a Microsoft format, and the needed codec should already be on the system. I mean, they are usually encoded using Microsoft's mpeg4 codec (same as WMV files). From the looks of it, the file is encoded using the same codecs as WMV files so if you can play WMV, then the asf should play even with windows media player. The file is encoded using WMV version 8. It should play fine in any player that plays WMV.

On a side note, you might want to try Any Video Converter.(free) I mainly use it to convert videos for my Zune but I have never run across a format that it wouldn't convert. ASF, MKV, you name it. But then, I'm not sure if it uses internal decoders or if it uses decoders that are installed on the system.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

slavito007 said:


> *I'm not suer where to look for that so here is a screen:
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2h2ifds.jpg
> 
> is it WMV2?
> ...


 Try clicking the "render" button to see if those codecs will actually render the file.

Those are strange results from Gspot. Have you installed any codec packs that may have messed up the other ones on your system?

Try installing the WMP codecs again.

WMP Codecs

What error do you get in WMP?


----------



## slavito007 (Jul 21, 2007)

*http://i39.tinypic.com/eguvyb.jpg
Well, WMP seems to open it but I still can't convert asf. files. I have K-lite codec pack installed. I reinstalled it but nothing really happened. Should I Uninstall it?

Edit: Any Video Converter really works  It successfuly converter it to an avi files without problems. If you still have any other suggestions feel free to share them with me  *


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Well it sounds like the problem was Total Video Converter. Not surprising. This isn't to say that you will never have conversion issues again, it's just that in this case, Total Video Converter just didn't want to do the job. For one reason or another, it just had a issue with your ASF video file. I've been known to have several different video conversion programs. Some work for certain jobs, some don't.

I really like ANY Video Converter. I've had very good luck with it. Glad to hear that it worked for you.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Though the K-Lite pack has some bad codecs that replace good ones the system used before, it also does damage when being uninstalled. So it's probably better at this point to leave it.

But codec packs are a bad idea generally. There are always a few bad eggs in the batch that end up taking priority over good codecs. It's better to just install the ones you need, one at a time, and avoid bad ones and ones you will never use.

Some of these may help you, especially CodecInstaller. It will scan and tell you of problems and what codecs you have.

CodecInstaller
GSpot
DP MediaInfo
VideoInspector
Sherlock


----------



## slavito007 (Jul 21, 2007)

*So you say that it is better to leave k-lite? 
I downloaded CodecInstaller but i can't find this option for finding and eventually correcting problems *


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have it scan your computer for installed codecs by pressing the "Install Codecs" button. Start at the top and scroll through the list. Any that do not have the "Installed" box checked at the bottom should be installed. Those that do not have the "Updated" box checked may be old or defective and can be updated to the latest version unless you are sure that it works all right now and you don't feel it needs to be updated.

Pressing either the "Install Codecs" or "Installed Codecs" button will show any errors detected. The second one shows all codecs on your machine. There should be no duplications of the same one.


----------



## slavito007 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Shall I uninstall k-lite and istanll only the codecs I need? Or shall I leave it this way?

p.s. There were several duplacated codecs. Tried do delete them but it gave me error. So i changed their priority. Hope it will have some effect. *


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can disable codecs without uninstalling them with many tools. Take a look at these. I use each of them at times for different tasks.

CodecInstaller
GSpot
DP MediaInfo
VideoInspector
Sherlock


----------



## bbiekert (Mar 20, 2009)

Well for one total video converter is unreliable. I used it for awhile but decided to try xilisofts video converter. it never fails


----------

